#  Krankenpflege >   Krankenkasse lehnt Reha ab >

## -elphaba-

Hallo, 
mein Vater liegt jetzt seit drei Wochen in der Klinik. Er wurde mit einer akuten Lungenembolie eingeliefert und es geht im nicht so gut. 
Er ist seit einem Unfall vor über 20 Jahren Rentner und muss regelmäßig Medikamente nehmen. 
Die Ärzte in der Klinik haben ihn mit seinen Medikamenten nun neu eingestellt und das ist für seinen Körper sehr anstrengend. 
In der letzten Woche war er zusätzlich auch noch sehr verwirrt und litt an einem "Durchgangssyndrom".
Der erste Antrag auf eine stationäre Reha wurde direkt von der Versicherung abgelehnt. Nach den neuen Befunden nachdem sein Geisteszustand wieder einigermaßen stabil ist, haben die Ärzte nun wiederum einen Reha beantragt und diese wurde nun wieder abglehnt. Der zuständige Arzt meinte, er hat noch nie solche Probleme mit einer Versicherung gehabt wie mit dieser(mein Vater ist Privat versichert). Er hat jetzt wiederum Befunde an die Versicherung weitergeleitet und Widerspruch eingelegt. 
Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit solchen Dingen? Kann ich was tun? Von dem ganzen medizinischen Fachkram habe ich halt keine Ahnung... ich weiß echt nicht, wie das weitergehen soll, wenn er keine Reha bekommt. 
Kann mir jemand helfen?

----------


## Sylvia

:zd_bye_3_cut: Hallo,ich habe auch keine so richtige Ahnung,aber da ich im April auch bei der Reha war ein Vorschlag.Was sagt die Rentenversicherung erkundige dich dort die zahlen auch Rehamaßnahmen.Ist vielleicht ein versuch wert.Wie gesagt so richtig bin ich da auch nicht firm.Alles gute für euch Lg. Sylvi

----------


## dreamchaser

Die Rentenversicherung ist nur zuständig, wenn derjenige vorher noch erwerbstätig war.
Gibt es in der Klinik einen Sozialdienst, der die Anträge stellt? Es gibt bestimmte Erkrankungen, für die eine Reha genehmigt wird, für andere wieder nicht. Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei einer Lungenembolie ist - habe bisher noch nie für eine LE eine Reha beantragt. Die Krankenkassen bewilligen zunehmend weniger - auch bei manchen Herzinfarkten wird die Reha schon gestrichen.
Wende dich doch (sofern vorhanden) an den Sozialdienst im Krankenhaus. Wenn es das nicht gibt, dann frage mal bei der Krankenkasse nach, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt (bzw. dem Medizinischen Dienst der Krankenkassen - MDK).
Hat dein Vater eine Pflegestufe?? Wenn er Pflegestufe 1 hat, dann gibt es die Möglichkeit einer Kurzzeitpflege für 28 Tage im Jahr, auf die er Anspruch hat (wird von der Pflegeversicherung getragen).
Viel Erfolg.

----------


## -elphaba-

Hallo, 
ja, die Reha wurde vom Sozialdienst des Klinikums beantragt. Nachdem jetzt der Stationsarzt selbst mit der Krankenhasse gesprochen und mehrmals Befunde und Ergenbnisse hingefaxt hat, haben sie es jetzt doch genehmigt. Da mein Vater vorher aber noch nach hause kommt, müssen wir uns um den Transport selbst kümmern, aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm. Ich bin froh, dass das jetzt endlich geklappt hat. Beide, der Arzt sowie die Dame von der Sozialstation sagten, dass sie noch nie solche Schwierigkeiten mit einer Versicherung hatten. 
Danke für Eure Antworten!

----------


## -elphaba-

Ich hab da nochmal eine Frage, mein Vater hatte ja ziemlich psychische Probleme im Krankenhaus, er litt an einem Durchgangssyndrom und war sehr verwirrt. Jetzt ist er seit zwei Tagen zuhause und hat immernoch große Schwierigkeiten sich zu konzentrieren. Er hat am Anfang ziemlich wirres Zeug geredet und ist sehr vergesslich, also er kann sich im Moment nicht selbst versorgen.
Jetzt ist meine Frage, weiß jemand aus eigener Erfahrung ob in der Reha sich auch darum gekümmert wird? Ich hatte leider keinen Einfluss darauf, welche Klinik vom KH ausgesucht wurde und es ist eine Klinik sehr weit weg von uns. Mein Vater hat den Wunsch geäußert nach Bayern zu gehen und da ist diese Klinik jetzt auch. Jetzt mache ich mir große Sorgen, das er dort völlig überfordert ist. Ich weiß halt nicht, inwiefern die Therapeuten und Pflegekräfte damit umgehen. Mein Vater selbst freut sich auf die Reha, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass er nicht einschätzen kann, wie weit weg er von zuhause ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer ähnlichen Situation? Ich mach mir halt Sorgen...

----------


## dreamchaser

Du müsstest sagen, um was für eine Art der Reha es sich handelt, damit ich etwas dazu sagen kann. Denn es gibt unterschiedliche Arten. In einer geriatrischen Reha wird den Menschen noch deutlich geholfen, in einer Anschlussheilbehandlung hingegen müssen die Leute selbst zu den Anwendungen gehen.
Ruf doch einfach in der Klinik an und frage nach was vorgesehen ist.

----------


## medipoint

> Hallo, 
> mein Vater liegt jetzt seit drei Wochen in der Klinik. Er wurde mit einer akuten Lungenembolie eingeliefert und es geht im nicht so gut. 
> Er ist seit einem Unfall vor über 20 Jahren Rentner und muss regelmäßig Medikamente nehmen. 
> Die Ärzte in der Klinik haben ihn mit seinen Medikamenten nun neu eingestellt und das ist für seinen Körper sehr anstrengend. 
> In der letzten Woche war er zusätzlich auch noch sehr verwirrt und litt an einem "Durchgangssyndrom".
> Der erste Antrag auf eine stationäre Reha wurde direkt von der Versicherung abgelehnt. Nach den neuen Befunden nachdem sein Geisteszustand wieder einigermaßen stabil ist, haben die Ärzte nun wiederum einen Reha beantragt und diese wurde nun wieder abglehnt. Der zuständige Arzt meinte, er hat noch nie solche Probleme mit einer Versicherung gehabt wie mit dieser(mein Vater ist Privat versichert). Er hat jetzt wiederum Befunde an die Versicherung weitergeleitet und Widerspruch eingelegt. 
> Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit solchen Dingen? Kann ich was tun? Von dem ganzen medizinischen Fachkram habe ich halt keine Ahnung... ich weiß echt nicht, wie das weitergehen soll, wenn er keine Reha bekommt. 
> Kann mir jemand helfen?

  
Hallo 
habe heute dieses Forum entdeckt und es zeigt mir einmal wieder "die Rehabilitation oder Kur" hat viele Federn ! Dann die ganzen diveresen Kostenträger - ein Mensch der Hilfe dringend benötigt erhält sich nicht.
In diesem Falle ist es eigentlich ganz einfach !
Es gibt Privatpatienten, die haben in ihren Versicherungsträgen den Bereich Kuren, Rehabilitation garnicht versichert und trotzdem gibt es wunderbare Lösungen für diesen Patienten.

----------


## dreamchaser

Man muss immer schauen, was für eine Reha es ist und wer der Kostenträger ist.
Im beschriebenen Falle könnte die Rentenversicherung für eine Anschlussheilbehandlung als Kostenträger in Betracht kommen. Für was der Antrag gestellt werden kann ist abhängig von den Fähigkeiten des einzelnen Patienten und der jeweiligen Hilfsbedüftigkeit.

----------

